# Arab Morgan Cross



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

I have never been aroun Morgan's, what are they typically like? I'm thinking about buyin a 16 year old Arab Morgan mix, do you think he's still got spunk, and good time left? (Aka not lame, able to preform, be in his prime) I haven't gone to see him jet, but plan to soon, I'm looking for a horse to jump, not too high, but at least 2-3 ft, and do dressage, and maybe school cross country, I was originally looking at younger horses, but I came across him, and liked him, and I have known 22 yr old thoroughbreds to act five, and Morgan's are decendents of Thoroughbreds correct?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

..the two breeds of your cross there are two different personalities. My first horse was a Morgan/Welsh (pony) cross. Morgans are gentle horses, generally calm and quiet though like any breed they have their more energetic versions. They take training well but can be a little stubborn.

Arabians are a little more energetic. The ones I have come across, and a friend of mine breeds them, have all been well, very hot. They have expressive gaits though not as expressive as say a saddlebred..more long then up and down.

The horse you are talking about, I believe referred to as a Morab? is 16 so given the age the horse probably isn't going to be a nutcase. Whether the horse has the look and/or mind of a Morgan or Arab you won't know until you see him. Arabs are more refined with a dished face; Morgans are more stocky. Morgans make good dressage horses if they have the right movements; Arabs would be better for jumping, so, in essence, it depends upon how the mix came out.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

That is one of my favorite arab cross. I find them gorgeous, athletic, versatile and interesting personality-wise. If he's got no major health issues or flaws, I think you can do anything with this boy for years to come.

I know a lady who owns wonderful morab stallion that does dressage, jumping, CTR and endurance.


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

I know what Arabs are like, I used to ride them, I have come across great ones, and I came across some that were genetically nasty, the whole family was, the ex stallion was nasty, and both his sons were nasty, the sons both grew up in loving homes, and were still super nasty. The other Arabs I have worked with were amazing, one taught me how to ride, how to fall, and how to leg yield, and do quite a bit of bareback stuff. If its Arab-y, I can handle it. That's why I was asking about the Morgan side of the family, because I haven't ever met one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Again, the horse can go either way as with any mix. With any luck you get the best mix of the two..an athletic horse (Arab side) on a horse with a good mind (Morgan). At worst you'll get a large (as in stocky) fruitcake.


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's the link to his add. 
Great 4-H/Trail Riding Horse for sale in Trumbull County , Ohio :: HorseClicks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good thing my barn is full and I live too far away!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If you don't buy him soon I might be going to get him, lol.

I love Morgans from the two I've dealt with..They have some spunk, but are sooo loving and can be calm. There's a Morgan mare at our barn who will be 27 this year and she still runs barrels/poles and places almost everytime. She stills trail rides, does small jumps for fun (western rider now), and she keeps her weight without needing a ton of food over winter.

I'd definitely go take a look at him, and I'm sure he'd have no issue (as long as he's healthy and sound) to do what you'd like him to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

When you get a cross there is no limit to what the horse might be like. It's not as simple as it being like one or the other, or a cross of both. It's not remotely predictable. 

Same with age, some horses are active and sound into their twenties - some aren't. 

Only way to find these things out is to go have a look and test for yourself. As far as ability - again it's up to the individual. Most horses can jump that height, however some horses have no talent for jumping regardless of breeding. The surest way to find a horse capable of jumping that height and doing dressage is to buy a horse already doing those things. 

Saying that, he looks sweet in the ad. A temperament score of "5" which to me sounds good. It seems they are guessing his age, so it wouldn't hurt to check his teeth.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

He's cute..I'd like to see a side shot just to confirm what I think I am seeing . He looks like he got more of the Arab refinement in his conformation but I see the Morgan influence in is head and face and he looks like he has a kind eye. Might be a little on the thin side but it could be the angle of the pic.

As an aside, my Morgan/Welsh cross went undefeated in the local trail classes despite the fact he was being ridden <gasp> english . Morgan's have good brains usually and nothing much fazes them.


----------



## Wau Tau (Feb 18, 2013)

I love my Morgan like everyone else said they have very level heads and mine has never spooked and couldn't care less about all the things I've thrown at him (he just tries to eat it). Also, he is a very easy keeper even at 18 and most people think he is much younger than he is. the thing about Morgans is that they're a very varied breed. there are a lot of Morgans that are probably mostly saddle bred and so they will not be the same as a foundation ("pure-er" bloodlines and closer to Justin Morgan). However, I have never really met one so I can really comment on their conformation. My Morgan is foundation but is a "Government Morgan" so he was out crossed to thoroughbreds and looks a lot different than a "Lippit Morgan" which will be the most "classic". As far as disciplines go I would look at his pedigree and see which family he's from and if you can find what his parents did.

P.S. Morgans originated from one sire, Figure, later called Justin Morgan after one of his owners. As far as I've read there is no proof who is sire and dam are so no one can say from what breed Morgan's are descended from. However, on the online pedigree data base it says he descends from a thoroughbred and an Angloarab. I don't know how much evidence supports that but i personally can't see a Morgan coming out of that mix but that's my fairly uninformed opinion. 
sorry for so long a post I could talk all day about Morgan history! lol hope the info helps and good luck with the horse search!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-new-project-227554/

shows an absolutely gorgeous and typical Morgan. I still can't wait for vid of this horse's movement....


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Normally I wouldn't use Wikipedia as a "source" but this write-up is good:

Morgan horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a Morgan! This is the only breed I have ever owned. They are smart and willing horses with a will to work along with the most personable personalities I have ever seen in a horse. Truly a breed that can do just about anything, and they are typically very easy keepers!


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going to see him next week, I'll post pics and maybe videos then!  Thanks for all the advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

There are two Morab registries, at least there was a one point in time.

I have owned two Morabs. One before the Morab registry was widely known, the second had papers with the original registry which was in Wisconsin, I think.

Both of them inherited the bet of both breeds. 

One stayed with me until his end time, the other I had to sadly sell because I couldn't afford two horses at that time and it was either get out of horses altogether or buy a gaited horse so I could keep riding.


----------



## Wau Tau (Feb 18, 2013)

He could also be registered as a half-Arab


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

I went to go see him, and he turned out not to be "the one" his trot was super inconsistent, something you may expect from a four year old, he was all over the place, and even though I tried everything, I could barely get him to go straight, at the same consistent speed. I am keeping him in mind, but for right now, he is off the list.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

That's to bad he didn't work out. I love Morgans though, like everyone else said, they are wonderful horses. I own a Lippitt Morgan yearling colt, and he is amazing! He is very smart and catches on to things much quicker than my other horse, and on top of that the first time I saddled him, he didn't react AT ALL! He just stood there and fell asleep.:lol: That is just how he is, new things don't bother him, even at this age. The first four pictures are of him recently, and the last two are him at 6 days with his mom, and his sire. Like Wau Tau said, I would recommend getting a Lippitt Morgan, an old-style, or Government bred. I personally think the new style Morgans shouldn't really be called Morgans anymore, they are just so different.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

lovely horse the Arab Morgan cross


----------



## ebrides (May 25, 2012)

*Question about Morgans*

Some of you sound like you know a lot about Morgans, so maybe you can help me. I am looking at Morgan that I'd like to use for dressage. 

In the videos, everything looked great- nice movement and conformation for dressage and staying on the bit well. When I went to see, the first thing I noticed was that he had no chest-- just looked like two legs joined in front. 

He's only 5 years old, however. I'm not used to this 'light body' style as I don't normally ride this breed. Is this normal/okay? He moves very nicely & has a super nice temperament, so don't want to give up on him over this conformation 'issue.'

Are there certain styles of Morgan that are just like this? He's not very 'Arab' looking, more solid with a cresty neck and he's 15.3 hands and fairly leggy.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Does he look kind of like this? If so, he would be more of the new style Morgans, not really my favorite kind. Look at my earlier post on page 2. He might work for you though, go ahead and try him out. If he can do everything you will want him to do, I would say buy him.

http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/replicate/EXID37198/images/Morgan_Horse_by_Selena_N_-_CCA.jpg


----------



## ebrides (May 25, 2012)

I wouldn't say he looks too much like this. He doesn't carry his neck/head high like this, his tail isn't set as high as this, and his ears don't have that 'Arab' look.

His neck is 'deep' (set both low and high I guess might be another way to say this) and is also very cresty.

I looked at a clip on you tube of a Morgan show saddle seat class and I can say that he does not move like that at all (the high knee action). He moves much more 'regular' than that. 

I haven't been able to ride him myself yet, but he seems like he uses his back (vs. being a 'leg mover').

Thanks for your help. I'm hoping to try him this week.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

ebrides - do you have a pic of the Morgan you're going to see? I know of quite a few Morgans for sale in the PNW, if that's the breed you're after. I currently show in dressage and Hunter Pleasure with mine - we've done quite well in both this year, they are such a versatile and willing breed.


----------

